# Cool "Gunfighters" Site...



## Cruentus (Aug 21, 2005)

Ran accross this site. Pretty cool. Check out the links page especially....they provide a ton of links with a lot of unique info...

Have Fun!  

http://www.gunfighter.com/index.html


----------

